# Appropriate weight for 5 week old mice...



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I just picked up 6 young does from Erica08 on Sunday. They all came to me with nice bellies and seemed very healthy. Now the one doe is not as chubby and her hair is not looking as healthy. Does anyone have any ideas as to what might be contributing to this? I will try to take some good pictures of her today. She's the same one who had the eye problem, but that has resolved itself very nicely. She looks and acts the same as the others, but she's smaller and skinnier. I guess she might be from a different litter and that could be the difference, but she seemed about the same size when I got her. Now the others seem to have grown and she's still the same size, plus she's lost her chubby tummy.

I have supplemented them all with kitten replacement milk and scrabbled eggs. Creamy (the little doe) has spent lots of time eating and drinking, so I know she's getting some of it.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Have they already been treated for worms/mites? I just bought the stuff to do it. I'm sure none of mine have been treated so I plan to do it just to cover my bases.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Where do you get the worming and mite stuff from?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Google will spit up a list of links. I usually order online from places in Canada or Australia. Iver-On Pour On is the easiest to use. It costs around $20 for a little bottle of concentrate. I dilute 5 to 1 with pure water, storing both the concentrate and soltion in the fridge. Three drops for a big mouse, one or two for littler ones. Tiny droplet for babies. The only side effect I've noticed is hot spots at the point where I drop it into the fur, and that only on two meeces so far out of the many, many meeces I have,, rubbing it in just a tad, on the back between the shoulders.

I suspect that the effects of this medication vary quite a bit from mouse to mouse. Anybody have any thoughts on that?


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Is Creamy the littel RY banded? She always looked alittle unhealthy to me :? .... I would deffinantly treat for worms, one of the major things I noticed was a pot-belly.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Is this what I need to worm them?

http://www.fleetfarm.com/catalog/pr...s/iver-on-ivermectin-pour-on-for-cattle-250ml

And here is a picture of Creamy when she was still fat...


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Yep, that's exactly the stuff I just bought...mine was cheaper though at Tractor Supply...I think I only paid $14.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok. I will pick some up tomorrow. I just confirmed they have it in stock at our Tractor Supply.


----------

